# استخدام وصلة rubber ring joint



## eng_yousryahmed (10 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هل من المسموح استخدام وصلة جوان rubber ring joint لمواسير شبكة الحريق اسفل الارض او اي مواسير شبكات الضغط حيث هناك راي غير مسموح استخدامها في شبكات المياه وتستخدم فقط في شبكات الصرف الصحي ما مدي صحه ذلك


----------

